# Gheenoe DIY hull repair



## Dalecityusa (Sep 14, 2016)

Need some suggestions on how to fix the hull ... was down in the Everglades and ran into some oysters .... lol

I have expoxy and some fiberglass cloth (I think 1708 not sure , will double check) 

Trying to get this done quickly and correctly ! Any help appreciated


----------



## Mercuryproteam (Aug 20, 2015)

Grind back the crack till there is no fractured glass. Fill with new fiberglass. Sand / fare new glass. Spray gelcoat or epoxy paint to match. Go fishing.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Even easier:

Sand off the rough edges and mix epoxy and silica powder. Smooth on with a putty knife let it get hard and sand smooth. Paint it if you wish afterwards.

That is simply gelcoat that has popped off - easy fix.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Even easier-er, just leave it. I can see I need to show you how to properly mount an oyster bar. Kidding aside, from the looks of it, it looks purely cosmetic, Oyster rash gives character.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Those are air voids from the chopper gun construction. Both of my old gheenoe's had that problem. I filled them in with gel coat.


----------

